# Ninjas are Wacky



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 21, 2011)

Dare to fight?


----------



## Big Don (Oct 21, 2011)

Walking past Wal Mart's toy department one day, I saw 4 grown men in a pitched battle with foam swords and axes.


----------



## seasoned (Oct 21, 2011)

Isn't there a saying about, it takes 20 Ninjas to, no wait, that was light bulbs and.............


----------



## yak sao (Oct 22, 2011)

*sigh*...isn't that always the way....you think you're getting into a sword fight with a single ninja, and the next thing you know, you're fighting the whole clan.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 22, 2011)

yak sao said:


> *sigh*...isn't that always the way....you think you're getting into a sword fight with a single ninja, and the next thing you know, you're fighting the whole clan.



It's kind of the same thing with US Marines.  If you think you're only fighting 'a' Marine, you'd be mistaken.  Take on one, you take on all.


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 22, 2011)

I. Would TOTALLY DO THAT. No Questions Asked.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Oct 22, 2011)

I found myself headbanging to the invasion of the ninja horde.


----------



## yak sao (Oct 22, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> It's kind of the same thing with US Marines. If you think you're only fighting 'a' Marine, you'd be mistaken. Take on one, you take on all.




As it should be....semper fi


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 22, 2011)

yak sao said:


> As it should be....semper fi



Semper Fi, bro.


----------

